# TaWAAAANNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, I admit it. I was wrong. Very, very, veeery wrong. I used to think that Cubans were overrated, and that those poor souls who thought otherwise were just foolish snobs. And maybe they still are. But Cuba puts out some damn fine smokes!

Last night I tried two sticks from the "Epic Sale of Fail," a Monte #4 and a Partagas Series P #2. I received them in the mail the previous day, so I was a bit skeptical that they would be much good. I lit up the Monte first and the twang smacked me in the face me with the very first puff. I'm sold. I have no idea how a $4.25 cigar can be this good, particularly ROTT!

I think that my palet was insufficiently developed when I'd tried Cubans in the past because I'd never been able to really put my finger on what this "Cuban Twang" thing was all about. Now I know - an earthy peppery-ness with none of the chemical flavors I associate with nearly all Dominican and some Connecticut tobacco. 

Both are fantastic cigars and I look forward to smoking each and every one of them. Now that I really know what a good Cuban cigar tastes like, I don't know that I'll ever buy anything else ever again!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

congrats brotha! always good to see new converts to the dark side. your wallet will never be the same again!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> congrats brotha! always good to see new converts to the dark side. your wallet will never be the same again!


 Now you have me excited. The last cubans I smoked were when I was on the island itself, back in the early seventies. I really disliked them, and used to beg the wife to send me my monte and r and j tubos. Always with the tubos. LOL
Now with a new humidor in the works, which I am thinking to using for only cubans, I have received a bunch of "samples" from some botl on puff, plus 3 boxes on order awaiting to arrive at my residence. 
I have not smoked any as of yet, as I am trying to wait a month, to get them to know me for a while, with some proper introductions. At least sit down and get a haircut and a beer together, and meet the wife. Maybe do some sporting clays together. Then we will do the dirty deeds done dirt cheap. 
I await these entanglements with a haughty desire and a throbbing passion. I hope these encounters prove fulfilling and leave me with a lust for more. 
Then I will really be deep in the sh*t.

Till then Jerry


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> Now you have me excited.
> 
> I await these entanglements with a haughty desire and a throbbing passion. I hope these encounters prove fulfilling and leave me with a lust for more.
> 
> ...


So.... you're planning on blowing, not smoking, them? Or perhaps smoking them after blowing them?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dog Rockets said:


> So.... you're planning on blowing, not smoking, them? Or perhaps smoking them after blowing them?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


 "whatever gets you through the night, its alright, its alright" 
J


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> So.... you're planning on blowing, not smoking, them? Or perhaps smoking them after blowing them?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...


:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Kiss your $$$$ good bye 
And no. No non Cuban will ever come close for the rest of your life.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> Ok, I admit it. I was wrong. Very, very, veeery wrong. I used to think that Cubans were overrated, and that those poor souls who thought otherwise were just foolish snobs. And maybe they still are. But Cuba puts out some damn fine smokes!
> 
> Last night I tried two sticks from the "Epic Sale of Fail," a Monte #4 and a Partagas Series P #2. I received them in the mail the previous day, so I was a bit skeptical that they would be much good. I lit up the Monte first and the twang smacked me in the face me with the very first puff. I'm sold. I have no idea how a $4.25 cigar can be this good, particularly ROTT!
> 
> ...


Come on every body knows there is no such thing as TWANG it isn't on the flavor chart. Besides Non Cubans are much better than Cubans aren't they!ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

All joking aside i am happy you enjoyed your trip to the dark side. Equally as happy that your palate is able to taste the difference. Those cigars are very young just imagine how good they will be in 3-5 years. Enjoy my friend you deserve it hell every body does!:rockon:op2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Kiss your $$$$ good bye
> And no. No non Cuban will ever come close for the rest of your life.


Amen truer words where never spoken!:rockon:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Kiss your $$$$ good bye
> And no. No non Cuban will ever come close for the rest of your life.


People say this all the time, but the recent blind taste test put on by Bruno would seem to disprove this statement.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

marked said:


> People say this all the time, but the recent blind taste test put on by Bruno would seem to disprove this statement.


This was hardly a large scale double blind test. It was a fun read however. Nothing was proven or disproven, excepy that Bruno is a fine and generous BOTL.

That being said, to each his own.

I'm always excited when someone falls in love with cigars again. I do think our palettes change a great deal over time.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I will add as a taster in the Search for Twang, there was at least one NC had me fooled...now that I think about there were two or three in fact. One aged Avo, one older Opus X, and a sweet little Illusione. 

I don't know if anything was proven, but the twang was found, and it is not exclusive to CC's. IMO.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

bpegler said:


> This was hardly a large scale double blind test. It was a fun read however. Nothing was proven or disproven, excepy that Bruno is a fine and generous BOTL.
> 
> That being said, to each his own.
> 
> I'm always excited when someone falls in love with cigars again. I do think our palettes change a great deal over time.


Thank you for the compliment.
Nothing at all? Not even that, given the same cigar, you can get differing opinions from different people? I think, to quote you, "to each his own" was definitely one thing proven. The rest is up to everyone to decide for themselves. Had the test been double blind, it probably would've just been doubly difficult. It also disproves the statement that no non-Cuban will ever come close, match, or ever exceed a Cuban cigar. All it takes is one opinion of opposite, and a blanket statement like that is disproven. It goes from being a statistical fact to a personal opinion, of which we are all entitled. Also, with all the factors that go into taste, it is nearly impossible to account for all them and prove anything one way or the other. 
So, as you said, to each his own. At the end of the day, we are all BoTL. I'd rather not start creating divisions, factions, sects, etc based on varying opinions. I swear, sometimes micro-communities (like the cigar community) emulate larger scale societies with amazing accuracy. The cigar community sometimes seems like a multicultural society trying to get along and get passed all their differences, biases and prejudices.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Hopefully, one day, I'll have a depth of experience with Cubans to compare. Right now, I'm a CC virgin, and the only thing I can say is that...if Cubans are that much better than some of the NCs I've had like Tatuajes, Illusiones, LFDs, DPGs, Esteban Carreras, etc, I think my head will explode! :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Like Johnny Rock I also participated in the cc blind review's and must say the same cigars JR smoked and thought were cc that were not were some I made the mistake of thinking they were indeed from the ISOM------Man those 07 AVO's still have my mouth watering when I think about them--damn fine smokes!

It goes without saying Bruno knows his smokes--


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It is a continual sticking point with me that many espouse the virtues of a single brand, country of origin or wrapper type. The whole point of any hobby is to experience it and enjoy as much of it's diversity's as possible other wise you may consider yourself a rank amatuer. It is blindingly obvious that if you dont step out of your comfort zone with cigars on occasion you are destined to miss something truly exceptional.:thumb:

This is in no way addressing the OP, indeed welcome to the Cuban Lineas Thomas !


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

As I summed up at the end of "Brunos Search for Twang", every cigar has it's own distinct flavor.It really is NOT specifically from the origin of its manufacture,or all Cuban cigars would taste similar,and all NCs would taste like their individual countries. I believe it has more to do with ones own palate than not. I can pick a CC Bolivar out of a group of cigars,but not a CC Cohiba. I can pick an Opus X out of a group of NC's,but not an Illusione. I am sure with time smoking, anyone with a decent palate can build up a memory distinction library, and be able to identify specific brand cigars.
Sure,I love some CC's,but I have just as many NC favorites. 
I don't really see it as a CC and NC battle..more like WOW cigars..and not so wow..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> Hopefully, one day, I'll have a depth of experience with Cubans to compare. Right now, I'm a CC virgin, and the only thing I can say is that...if Cubans are that much better than some of the NCs I've had like Tatuajes, Illusiones, LFDs, DPGs, Esteban Carreras, etc, I think my head will explode! :lol:


Be prepared for an explosion my brother!:thumb::rapture::brick::dr:ss


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rut Roe----------that's going to leave a mark!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Thomas, good to see you found another cigar and cigar origin to love. I think widening your knowledge and experience base is what this hobby is all about.

Over my 30 years I've smoked a few Cuban cigars, I could count them on my fingers. I enjoyed each one. Some for the flavor and some for who they were shared with. 

As I mentioned in another thread I'm a bit of a nervous Nelly when it comes to ordering and having CC shipped here. That brings me to the my point and why I loved the "In search of " thread. The conclusions I came to after reading the thread are there are some great NC and CC but not all CC or NC are great. Some are distinctive enough most can pick the origin but not all. There are some NC that smoke/taste somewhat like CC and the opposite maybe true. That is good for a chicken like me. The Epernay Le Petit will be part of my next order.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The Epernay LeGrande is very yummy as well. I ordered some because the petits were out of stock,and glad i did..


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard.
Most are not of the mindset that Cubans are any _BETTER_, but many of us prefer them :thumb:


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Fortunately, there are still quite a few non-cubans that will remain in my humidor far into the future. While both cuban cigars that I've tried thus far have been fantastic, there are many non-cuban cigars that are also fantastic for different reasons. For example, I don't think cuba produces anything like Camacho's Triple Maduro or Fuente's WOAM, which I absolutely love. But, they also don't produce anything like a Kuba Kuba, not that there's anything wrong with effeminate, perfume soaked "cigars" that somehow implicitly claim to be cubanesque. 

I don't have nearly enough experience with cuban cigars to know if there is a common flavor or twang or not. But I do know that the ones I've had are pretty darn good!


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Most high-quality Nicaraguans are earthy and sweet too, but it is a different earthy. For those who say that can find no similarities at all between CCs and NCs, I say they're insane. There are very few flavors or notes I've found in CCs and never in NCs. But the overall experience ... putting everything together ... yea, they are different. Island tobacco just as a quality to it that's difficult to define, but unique. And if you like that quality, you're screwed, lol.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

^ But I'm definitely NOT in that camp which says _carte blanch_ that "CCs are better." I think that's ridiculous. Pit one stick against another, and then you can discuss things, but even then everyone's tastes differ.

I love strong cigars. Not exclusively, but often I want a really spicy or peppery stick. I'm very new to the dark side still, but I have yet to find that on the Island (haven't had an R&J Cazzy yet, but have had the others people point to for "strong," and Boli is my favorite marca). There are only a few that I'd even consider "full bodied."

Also, I've known a lot of "CC snobs." I'm sure you guys have met them. They're the ones who haven't smoked a non-Island cigar for 12 years, and claim that's because they like "real cigars" and loudly look down their noses at those who smoke "that other stuff." Clearly, I find this annoying, lol, as I do any form of snobbery.

There have been many times that I've really wanted to hand one of these guys a great NC without a band ... you know, a Tatuaje Verocu, Angeles or Noella, a Perdomo ESV '91, Padilla 1932, Man o' War Ruination, Illusione 88, Viaje 50/50 Black, etc ... it's a very long list, lol. Then when they're in the middle of loving it, tell them that it's not from the Island. Maybe they already knew because it wasn't quite like other cigars from there, but maybe not. Or just force them to smoke a Liga Privada T52, Padron 40th, AF Anejo or Opus, or LFD DL Maduro or Air Bender. In any case, there are clearly some truly stellar cigars these days being produced in several different countries.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> ^ But I'm definitely NOT in that camp which says _carte blanch_ that "CCs are better." I think that's ridiculous. Pit one stick against another, and then you can discuss things, but even then everyone's tastes differ.
> 
> I love strong cigars. Not exclusively, but often I want a really spicy or peppery stick. I'm very new to the dark side still, but I have yet to find that on the Island (haven't had an R&J Cazzy yet, but have had the others people point to for "strong," and Boli is my favorite marca). There are only a few that I'd even consider "full bodied."
> 
> ...


There are so many things in your post that I agree with but many also that I could consider "Snobbish" as well. I smoke mainly Cubans and each to their own indeed but your going to "Force" me to smoke something? Not going to happen mate. You like stronger smokes as you state but many consider your choices of NC's unpalatable, many love them. Myself, I consider MOST Tats over rated crap (Including the Verocu), Opus not to my liking at all, yet you think they should change my mind? Nup, I'll go with the each to his own premise & let everyone enjoy their own smokes as they will.

*My apologies to Thomas, the OP, enjoy your smokes mate!*


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> There are so many things in your post that I agree with but many also that I could consider "Snobbish" as well. I smoke mainly Cubans and each to their own indeed but your going to "Force" me to smoke something? Not going to happen mate. You like stronger smokes as you state but many consider your choices of NC's unpalatable, many love them. Myself, I consider MOST Tats over rated crap (Including the Verocu), Opus not to my liking at all, yet you think they should change my mind? Nup, I'll go with the each to his own premise & let everyone enjoy their own smokes as they will.
> 
> *My apologies to Thomas, the OP, enjoy your smokes mate!*


 virtual :bump2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

audio1der said:


> Welcome aboard.
> Most are not of the mindset that Cubans are any _BETTER_, but many of us prefer them :thumb:


Speak for yourself!
I beg to differ!
Many on here are not of the mindset you describe we don't drink Kool-Aid.
This is a Habano's discussion forum many that are on here realize that Habano's are the best.
To come here and push the non Cubans are just as good.
Only IMHO serves to separate and cause friction between members.
If you feel the need to discuss non Cubans are whatever.
There is a non Cuban forum for that.
So why bring it here?
Here is what puff thinks of Habano's its from the forum page!
I especially like the line the greatest cigars on the planet.
:bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt:
*Habanos Discussion* (3 Viewing) 
This section of our forums is dedicated to the Habanos cigar. We discuss legality issues, user experiences, and everything related to these fine, premium cigars. Uncover the truths - and myths, of the greatest cigars on the planet.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Speak for yourself!
> I beg to differ!
> Many on here are not of the mindset you describe we don't drink Kool-Aid.
> This is a Habano's discussion forum many that are on here realize that Habano's are the best.
> ...


 My view is your going after the wrong guy Tony. :frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> My view is your going after the wrong guy Tony. :frown:


Sorry you feel that way Warren as i am not going after anyone.
Just stating facts the is a Habano's forum! 
To come on here on numerous occasions and start that whole Non Cuban vs Cuban Serves no useful purpose.
It splits and divides the community and that is wrong.
There are forums to discuss what ever one likes choose the proper form is all i am saying.:thumb::bolt::attention:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry you feel that way Warren as i am not going after anyone.
> Just stating facts the is a Habano's forum!
> To come on here on numerous occasions and start that whole Non Cuban vs Cuban Serves no useful purpose.
> It splits and divides the community and that is wrong.
> There are forums to discuss what ever one likes choose the proper form is all i am saying.:thumb::bolt::attention:


 Oh I totally agree! I just feel that "jed-whoever" maybe has a bigger case to answer. Post on mate. :thumb:

Here's a thought, if you want to discuss Non Cubans, Bugger off back to the open forum where it belongs!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry you feel that way Warren as i am not going after anyone.
> Just stating facts the is a Habano's forum!
> To come on here on numerous occasions and start that whole Non Cuban vs Cuban Serves no useful purpose.
> It splits and divides the community and that is wrong.
> There are forums to discuss what ever one likes choose the proper form is all i am saying.:thumb::bolt::attention:


virtual :bump2:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

My favorite cubans are cheaper and easier to get than my favorite NC's...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> virtual :bump2:


 You seem to live in a virtual world Al. Lots of bump & grind I hope? LMAO. :fencing::smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> My favorite cubans are cheaper and easier to get than my favorite NC's...


 I hear you on that Mark!:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> You seem to live in a virtual world Al. Lots of bump & grind I hope? LMAO. :fencing::smoke:


I am happier that way...watching some of these discussion,,,,,just ruffle my feathers. The name of the forum is " habano discussion",,,As of late, little discussion and a lot of talk about NC's ???

Reminds me of the time I was at a local Budweiser plant for a free tour and taste. A Canadian on vacation, asked the tour guide,in front of everyone, "why would anyone drink Bud when they can have a Labats (sp)....he then went on to drink the free beer......It just pisses me off...
Back to the virtual...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, that was the reason I got snotty here. If you want to discuss NC's bugger off back to the open forum!!!!!!!!!


I was trying to lighten the thread up Al but very much agree with you. *Smile*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, that was the reason I got snotty here. If you want to discuss NC's bugger off back to the open forum!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was trying to lighten the thread up Al but very much agree with you. *Smile*


+1!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> I am happier that way...watching some of these discussion,,,,,just ruffle my feathers. The name of the forum is " habano discussion",,,As of late, little discussion and a lot of talk about NC's ???
> 
> Reminds me of the time I was at a local Budweiser plant for a free tour and taste. A Canadian on vacation, asked the tour guide,in front of everyone, "why would anyone drink Bud when they can have a Labats (sp)....he then went on to drink the free beer......It just pisses me off...
> Back to the virtual...


What's wrong with cross-discussion? It happens in the General Forum as well. Or what happens when you just want to discuss both? Nobody said, "Why have a Cuban when you can have a non-Cuban?" (which I think was your point with the Budweiser example)
My Search for Twang thread was moved here b/c Cuban cigars were discussed for example.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess I kinda see both sides. While I think it's myopic to come to this section and declare NC to be "better", I don't think it necessarily inappropriate to draw comparisons. After all, how would those who consider CC to be best draw such a conclusion?

The answer to, "why have a this when you could have a that?" is simply, because I like this and that. If I had to be stranded on a desert island with one OR the other, I'd just stay off of boats.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I guess I kinda see both sides. While I think it's myopic to come to this section and declare NC to be "better", I don't think it necessarily inappropriate to draw comparisons. After all, how would those who consider CC to be best draw such a conclusion


With all due respect.
I think its fair to assume Don that all that come here have already drawn their conclusion. I do get your point though maybe there should be an i am in limbo forum as well.:ask::bolt::thumb:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I could be someone considered in "Limbo". Over the years I've had a few Cubans and enjoyed them but my level of experience is limited. The only conclusion I've come to when it comes to the Cuban vs. NC is there are great smokes to be had from both. I'm guessing the opposite may be true there might be dog rockets from both but I've not had a bad a really Cuban cigar yet. I hope it stays that way.

I visit this forum to get a better understanding and knowledge of CC before really slipping down another slope. The legal aspects of CC do concern me but, hey, I speed on the freeway. Maybe the legal end of things are just a matter of developing a certain comfort level.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With all due respect.
> I think its fair to assume Don that all that come here have already drawn their conclusion. I do get your point though maybe there should be an i am in limbo forum as well.:ask::bolt::thumb:


None taken, T 

Don't misunderstand me, though. I would never come over here and extoll the virtues of this or that NC vs a CC. There's no point. I would however, much tolerate a fair comparison and I submit that there are such things (as was not so subtly underscored in Bruno's brilliant thread).

I think what's foregone here in Habanos-land, is that we all like CC very much, but I see it written no where that you must be a card carrying, exclusive Habano smoker, forsaking all others, in order to tender an opinion in this section.

There are times when all I want is a CC, and I cut my cigar teeth on them decades ago. There are also times when my mouth waters for a LGC Maduro, or LFD DL. They're nothing like Cubans and Cubans are nothing like them. I am an endowment member of the Chocoholics Consortium, but I can also enjoy the hell out of bowl of French Vanilla!

If you have taken a monastic vow, never to lust after another NC, please feel free to send me the remainder of your crappy, unwashed stogies!

Much love, T,

Your Pal,

Bozo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> None taken, T
> 
> Don't misunderstand me, though. I would never come over here and extoll the virtues of this or that NC vs a CC. There's no point. I would however, much tolerate a fair comparison and I submit that there are such things (as was not so subtly underscored in Bruno's brilliant thread).
> 
> ...


Very well written Bozo errr i mean Don :mischief: That's right you may smoke what you like and tender your opinion freely. In the proper forum IMHO and please if i am wrong Mods correct me. The Habanos forum was made to discuss Habanos not Non Cubans. Smoke any Habano you like and discuss it here. But to smoke non Cubans and discuss their traits and start these comparisons. Is not what this forum is meant for. The thread you speak of i would imagine was moved here only because it contained Cuban Cigars. Not to promote the back and forth Cuban Non Cuban banter. You my friend partake in both Cuban and Non Cuban i say Limbo is a proper term. You are sitting on a fence not ready to commit to either side. That is your freedom that's why i think the Limbo forum would work. I and many of the Cuban only smokers don't invade the Non Cuban threads with our banter. So why must we always be invaded by yours? Again no offense meant Yours only as a reference term to those that smoke both kinds of cigars.:thumb:
I apologize to whomever started this thread for apparently jacking it with this long response.:bolt:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is beginning to sound a little like the Cuban Inquisition, or Cuban Jihad. "Purge Planet Habanos of the vile, Non-Cuban-Smoking Infidel."

In all seriousity though, I don't think there will ever be a perfect world where no one brings their (more vast) NC experience with them to the Habanos section. Every forum of which I am aware shows the same tendency. There are exceptions; those which are dedicated exclusively to Habanos. Even back in the CS days here, it was commonplace to make mention of both in both places. People are simply going to compare based on what they know and what is most familiar to them.

In my 30-some years of smoking these rolled up, rotten leaves, I know I've smoked a lot more CC than I have NC. I also know I've gone through phases where I would turn my nose up at anything non-Cuban and phases where I smoked none at all.

As stated, don't strand me without either.

I guess we've found our issue upon which to agree to disagree. I have no friends with whom I do not share this, nor do I want any


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A once famous man said 
"I may not agree with what you say but i shall fight to the death your right to say it!"
That's how i feel about it always speak your mind my friend.
As long as you live don't ever stifle for anyone!
Peace my brother:bolt:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A once famous man said
> "I may not agree with what you say but i shall fight to the death your right to say it!"


See what I mean? Anyone who quotes Voltaire can't be all bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> See what I mean? Anyone who quotes Voltaire can't be all bad.


 Most people wouldn't have known who that was. You see i told you in the P.M your posts are both smart and funny! Your a class act Don!:thumb:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thomas's original comment was related to twang and how his palate now seems more developed to taste it. I usually associate twang with ccs and that's why it belongs in the Habanos forum.

From time to time, there will be some carryover between the two, especially if someone is comparing the different tastes. It's difficult to keep them separate.

This thread is not about comparing however, so if we keep to the topic (which is what I'd suggest in this thread), we won't have to have these discussions about what belongs where.

To the OP, I'm glad you had an opportunity to go back and revisit something you've tried earlier and didn't particularly care for. I've done this myself only to find that what I didn't like at first, was pretty good the second time around.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Great analysis Dave.

You're more apt to find the "Twang" easily in a CC. Some NC's have also been known to deliver, altough some of the heavy tobacco flavors in NC's may mask most NC blend's twang, but...

And as we all know.... "ZEE TWANG IZ ZEE THANG"....go find some for yourself my brother!!!

Smoking.....:ss


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I like all cigars and do not enjoy the Dawg Turds that give me the runs---LOL---To sum it up I enjoyed every smoke that Bruno had in his Twang reviews but if I were to say which one really got my attention I would have to say the AVO & Cohiba Siglo were the best I smoked.

That AVO though really surprised the hell out of me. I guess age has it's privileges---


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I have found a few CC's that I really enjoy,and are at the top of my wow list. However..many CCs require years of ageing to ripen,and even then,there can be quality issues. The one cigar that has never let me down..and has a unique "Twang" all its own, is the Fuente Opus X blend. They must be putting some sort of narcotic in them,as I need to smoke one..often...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Breakaway500 said:


> I have found a few CC's that I really enjoy,and are at the top of my wow list. However..many CCs require years of ageing to ripen,and even then,there can be quality issues. *The one cigar that has never let me down..and has a unique "Twang" all its own, is the Fuente Opus X blend. They must be putting some sort of narcotic in them,as I need to smoke one..often...*


*
*

*I agree* ------the Petit Lancero I very much enjoyed. Not sure about the infused narcotic though---LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_"The statistics say that something like 65% of us will give the wrong answer just because we heard someone else say it, even if we know it's the wrong answer. _
_Studies done by social researcher Soloman Asch validate this._
_In his experiments, subjects were placed in a classroom setting and given content that they later were quizzed on._
_ The questions were very easy to answer correctly, students in previous tests reached a 98% accuracy. So in this class they were placed with 6-9 peer groups to discuss the answers in a group format. _
_The subjects were not told there were confederate peers who purposely stated their wrong answers to the group. _
_Believe it or not, after hearing the peers all give the wrong answer, the subjects gave the wrong answer agreeing with the group think. Yep they did...can you remember a time when maybe you did? I can, hate to admit it but yes, me too. That was long ago before I learned how to ALWAYS think for myself..._
_The power of suggestion is very strong."_

_:flock::flock::flock::flock::flock::flock::flock:
_


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _"The statistics say that something like 65% of us will give the wrong answer just because we heard someone else say it, even if we know it's the wrong answer. _
> _Studies done by social researcher Soloman Asch validate this._
> _In his experiments, subjects were placed in a classroom setting and given content that they later were quizzed on._
> _ The questions were very easy to answer correctly, students in previous tests reached a 98% accuracy. So in this class they were placed with 6-9 peer groups to discuss the answers in a group format. _
> ...


*
So True, So Very True!*


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

??? NEVER...ever have I given an answer that I felt was incorrect,or coerced.

At least,not since I said "I do" 29 years ago...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _"The statistics say that something like 65% of us will give the wrong answer just because we heard someone else say it, even if we know it's the wrong answer. _
> _Studies done by social researcher Soloman Asch validate this._
> _In his experiments, subjects were placed in a classroom setting and given content that they later were quizzed on._
> _ The questions were very easy to answer correctly, students in previous tests reached a 98% accuracy. So in this class they were placed with 6-9 peer groups to discuss the answers in a group format. _
> ...


Sounds a little like an Obama cabinet meeting, dunnit? :tsk:


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sounds a little like an Obama cabinet meeting, dunnit? :tsk:


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sounds a little like an Obama cabinet meeting, dunnit? :tsk:


You know what they say about:BS and politics!op2::lever:


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> There are so many things in your post that I agree with but many also that I could consider "Snobbish" as well. I smoke mainly Cubans and each to their own indeed but your going to "Force" me to smoke something? Not going to happen mate. You like stronger smokes as you state but many consider your choices of NC's unpalatable, many love them. Myself, I consider MOST Tats over rated crap (Including the Verocu), Opus not to my liking at all, yet you think they should change my mind? Nup, I'll go with the each to his own premise & let everyone enjoy their own smokes as they will.


Sorry, man. I didn't mean to fuel more "CC vs NC" debate. And I wouldn't consider your views as stated here to be "snobbish "at all. The kind of guys I was talking about are those who NEVER try certain things (in this case NCs) and yet declare categorically that they are inferior. That's as crazy to me as someone who's never had a CC saying that they're all overrated. If someone such as yourself simply prefers one over the other, then great. Heck, don't we all prefer certain cigars over others?

Anyway, I'm done. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> Sorry, man. I didn't mean to fuel more "CC vs NC" debate. And I wouldn't consider your views as stated here to be "snobbish "at all. The kind of guys I was talking about are those who NEVER try certain things (in this case NCs) and yet declare categorically that they are inferior. That's as crazy to me as someone who's never had a CC saying that they're all overrated. If someone such as yourself simply prefers one over the other, then great. Heck, don't we all prefer certain cigars over others?
> 
> Anyway, I'm done. Sorry for the confusion.


I hear ya mate. :clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Confusion indeed:yell::drama::blabla:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Confusion indeed:yell::drama::blabla:


Oh bugger off Tony, we're bonding here. LMAO. :wink::fencing::kicknuts:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Oh bugger off Tony, we're bonding here. LMAO. :wink::fencing::kicknuts:


Well if you don't mind me saying your to gentle with him. Your softening up in your old age LOL! I remember our merry go rounds.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well if you don't mind me saying your to gentle with him. Your softening up in your old age LOL! I remember our merry go rounds.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


My old age? Your a walking fossil compared to my spritely 43yo stature. Like I said, bugger off! LMAO. :blabla:


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I"m not sure that I dare even comment at this point, lol!

I will ask this, though: Tashaz, what do you define as "twang?" I've heard different things from different people. I've sort of thought of it as that undefinable quality that I find separates Habanos from non-Habanos cigars to me ... like when I'm smoking it I say, "Yup, definitely one of those!" But I'm not sure I could describe it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> I"m not sure that I dare even comment at this point, lol!
> 
> I will ask this, though: Tashaz, what do you define as "twang?" I've heard different things from different people. I've sort of thought of it as that undefinable quality that I find separates Habanos from non-Habanos cigars to me ... like when I'm smoking it I say, "Yup, definitely one of those!" But I'm not sure I could describe it.


HaHaHa, no you dont. So far I've stayed out of this debate & that is going to continue. There is a lot of back & forth going on over that very subject at the moment which makes for interesting reading but it does not really define anything. I agree though that with non aged cigars, so far, I can tell it's a Cuban or NC. With age that may be a different story as I've not tried many aged NC's.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHa, no you dont. So far I've stayed out of this debate & that is going to continue. There is a lot of back & forth going on over that very subject at the moment which makes for interesting reading but it does not really define anything. I agree though that with non aged cigars, so far, I can tell it's a Cuban or NC. With age that may be a different story as I've not tried many aged NC's.


I've only had a dozen or so aged NCs (meaning like 8 years or more). I'd say that it's tougher to differentiate perhaps. I've had 3 Opus X from 2001-2, and had someone told me they were Cuban I'd not have argued--they made my palate a bit numb ... "twang?". Nicaraguans often mellow considerably in terms of pepper/spice in just a few years, and some gain flavor intensity wonderfully. It really depends, of course.

But the aged CCs I've had (only about 5 so far that were 10-years or more), I'd NEVER mistake for NCs. With just a few exceptions that I've had, aged cuban tobacco just bests non-cuban tobacco because it has this ... something extra. I call it magic  Seriously, though, I had a Party EL 2000 Piramide a couple weeks ago, one of the best sticks I've ever had. As far as flavors, a description would sound nice but not earth-shattering. But it was an earth-shatteringly good cigar to me. It just had that extra magic. There's just something about that Island. I can't define it or put my finger on it, but I like it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> But the aged CCs I've had (only about 5 so far that were 10-years or more), I'd NEVER mistake for NCs. With just a few exceptions that I've had, aged cuban tobacco just bests non-cuban tobacco because it has this ... something extra. I call it magic Seriously, though, I had a Party EL 2000 Piramide a couple weeks ago, one of the best sticks I've ever had. As far as flavors, a description would sound nice but not earth-shattering. But it was an earth-shatteringly good cigar to me. It just had that extra magic. There's just something about that Island. I can't define it or put my finger on it, but I like it.


Nicely said & I agree wholeheartedly that a well aged Cuban is a fine thing indeed. My look on it is purely from my own experience, in as much as I dont have any of note with aged NC's. I dont plan on ageng any to find out either as I'm having enough trouble getting the Cubans to stay unlit more than 3 years at the moment. LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> HaHaHa, no you dont. So far I've stayed out of this debate & that is going to continue. There is a lot of back & forth going on over that very subject at the moment which makes for interesting reading but it does not really define anything. I agree though that with non aged cigars, so far, I can tell it's a Cuban or NC. With age that may be a different story as I've not tried many aged NC's.


Come on Warren you know THE TWANG IS THE TWANG HENCE THE THANG!.
Okay here it comes Twang is what it means to you. It is a distinctive taste that you only Perceive in a Cuban Cigar. There is no other cigar that has this unique flavor. For me Twang is a very strong meaty acidic taste. I have heard others refer to it as a spice i can't put my finger on. Or many just call it tangy many as of late say they taste it in other cigars. They are entitled to their opinion. But i must respectfully disagree. You see there aren't any non Cuban cigars i haven't tried. I have been smoking cigars a long time Cubans only for the past 10 years. Except when someone hands me a non Cuban and says the twang is is this one.:blabla: Or people rave about a new non Cuban that is Cubanesque. :blabla: I lite it some i enjoy some i toss but the TWANG is never present. All i can say is i wish i could find it elsewhere or develop the imagination to create such a fantasy in my mind.hoto:


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Come on Warren you know THE TWANG IS THE TWANG HENCE THE THANG!.
> Okay here it comes Twang is what it means to you. It is a distinctive taste that you only Perceive in a Cuban Cigar. There is no other cigar that has this unique flavor. For me Twang is a very strong meaty acidic taste. I have heard others refer to it as a spice i can't put my finger on. Or many just call it tangy many as of late say they taste it in other cigars. They are entitled to their opinion. But i must respectfully disagree. You see there aren't any non Cuban cigars i haven't tried. I have been smoking cigars a long time Cubans only for the past 10 years. Except when someone hands me a non Cuban and says the twang is is this one.:blabla: Or people rave about a new non Cuban that is Cubanesque. :blabla: I lite it some i enjoy some i toss but the TWANG is never present. All i can say is i wish i could find it elsewhere or develop the imagination to create such a fantasy in my mind.hoto:


Cool. Yea, I guess I've thought of it kind of that way ... it's just the unique flavor of tobacco from that region. Nicaraguan tobacco has a unique flavor, as does the ultra-premium Dominican tobacco. I've never smoked a Fuente or LFD and thought it tasted like a Don Pepin cigar ... and I don't mean flavors and notes really, just the tobacco itself tastes different.

I know guys who have been enjoying cigars a lot longer than I who can pinpoint specific regions within countries. "This is definitely a primarily Esteli blend" or "this tastes like one of So-and-So's old farms in Cuba, I need more of this box code" etc. I hope that my palate is that refined some day :bowdown:

But I will say that there have been several Nicaraguans I've smoked that I thought tasted like Island tobacco to me. The Tatuaje Reserva SW (i.e. Sir Winston) comes to mind. That's not to say it reminds me of a specific isom or that it tastes "just like" something else, but when I smoked the 2 samples I had I'd have guessed they were isoms had I received them unbanded. But I'm an isom noob.

I think the term "Cubanesque" has become so overused that it's basically meaningless, especially if used by a copy writer.


----------

